# هااام جدا جدا ... مطلوب مدير عام للوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة



## mnet (23 يناير 2009)

أعزائي أعضاء الموقع الكرام
يقوم الاتحاد الاوروبي ومصر وبعض الدول الاخري بإنشاء وكالة دولية للطاقة المتجددة تحت اسم 
International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA)
ولهذه الوكالة تقدمت مصر بطلب لتعيين المدير العام للوكالة والتي من المقرر أن يكون مقرها ألمانيا
بشرط أن يكون المرشح من ذوى الخبرة المحلية والدولية في مجال الطاقات المتجددة
وحاليا نحن نبحث عن مرشحين 
من يجد في نفسه الامكانية لشغل مثل هذا المنصب فليراسلني برغبته بالرد علي هذه الرسالة
الامر جاد وهام ... برجاء الاهتمام
المنصب يحتاج لشخص قيادي يتقن الانجليزية


----------



## الياس عبد النور (23 يناير 2009)

بالنسبة لسورية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 يناير 2009)

شوف البرادعي يمكن يحول على الطاقة المتجددة ؟؟؟ :7: 

الكل مهتم أخي لكن ياريت تضع التفاصيل ... تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2009)

نحن ننتظر التفاصيل ، جاهزون لتقديم السيرة الذاتية للعمل ....
لكل وظيفة متطلبات وشروط ، نتمنى أن نحصل عليها ...
ولن يأخذ أحد إلا ما كُتب له..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 فبراير 2009)

هذه المزحة ممتعة في بث روح التفاؤل في المستقبل .............
من أنتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومن هي الجهة الرسمية التي تبحث عن هكذا مرشح ........
وهل تعتقد أنه يمكن لأي من الأشخاص الذين يدخلون إلى المنتديات سوف يكون مناسباً لمثل هذا المنصب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يكفي دغدغة لعواطف وآمال البشر ...
ومن المعيب أن يطرح مثل هذا الكلام بدون وثائق رسمية لإثبات الطلب من الجهات الحكومية أو المنظمات الدولية .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 يونيو 2009)

انتخاب الفرنسية ايلين بيلوس مديرة عامة للوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة
منذ 6 ساعة/ساعات
القاهرة (ا ف ب) - انتخبت الفرنسية ايلين بيلوس الثلاثاء مديرة عامة للوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة خلال اجتماع للوكالة في شرم الشيخ بمصر، كما ذكرت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط المصرية.
وقالت الوكالة ان "الفرنسية ايلين بيلوس فازت بمنصب المدير العام للوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة بعد منافسة شديدة بين اربعة مرشحين من فرنسا واليونان وإسبانيا والدنمارك وذلك خلال اعمال المؤتمر التأسيسي الدولي للوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة".
وكانت عاصمة الامارات العربية المتحدة ابوظبي اختيرت الاثنين مقرا لهذه الوكالة الدولية المعنية بشؤون الطاقات المتجددة.
وتسعى هذه الوكالة الى تشجيع انتقال العالم بسرعة من الطاقات الاحفورية (نفط وغاز وفحم حجري) الى الطاقات المتجددة.
وواجه ترشيح ابوظبي لاستضافة مقر الوكالة عثرة تمثلت بكون الامارة النفطية اول ملوث في العالم بانبعاثات الكربون بالنسبة لعدد السكان، بحسب الصندوق العالمي للحياة البرية، غير ان هذا الترشيح نال دعم فرنسا خصوصا.
وتشغل ايلين بيلوس (39 عاما) منصب مساعدة مدير مكتب وزير التنمية المستدامة والطاقة والمناخ الفرنسي جان لوي بورلو، وهي ايضا مستشارة دبلوماسية للوزير لشؤون المفاوضات الدولية المتعلقة بالمناخ.
وسبق لبيلوس ان انتدبت من قبل فرنسا لدى المستشارة الالمانية انغيلا ميركل خلال تولي المانيا الرئاسة الدورية للاتحاد الاوروبي.
ورحبت الولايات المتحدة ب"الاختيار الممتاز" لابوظبي كمقر للوكالة.
وترشحت بون وفيينا ايضا لاستضافة الوكالة الا انهما سحبتا ترشيحيهما في اللحظة الاخيرة، تاركتين الساحة خالية لابو ظبي، بحسب ما افاد مشاركون.
وقام الوفد الاماراتي بحملة حشد تأييد واسعة للفوز بالمنصب، واكدت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط ان ما لا يقل عن سبعة وزراء امارتيين كانوا موجودين في الاجتماع في مسعى للحصول على التأييد لبلدهم.
وعرض الاماراتيون ان يكون مقر الوكالة في "مصدر"، وهي مدينة قيد الانشاء في ابوظبي من المقرر ان تكون انبعاثاتها من الكربون معدومة.
وستعمل هذه المدينة بالكامل على الطاقات المتجددة ومن بينها الطاقة الشمسية، المتوفرة بشكل ثابت في صحراء الامارة، ومن المقرر ان يكتمل بناؤها في 2015 على ان يبلغ عدد سكانها 50 الف نسمة.
وهذه الوكالة التي ترمي الى المساعدة على مكافحة التغير المناخي ستكون مهمتها تقديم المشورة للحكومات في كل ما يتعلق بالمسائل التقنية والمالية ودعم التكنولوجيات الحديثة في الدول النامية.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 يونيو 2009)

نتمنى أن يكون لها عمل مفيد لنا في الدول العربية .ونتمنى لها التوفيق في عملها بشكل عام للطاقات في العالم ...


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الخبر

والغريب انه لايوجد بين المرشحين شخص واحد عربي 

الله المستعان


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 يوليو 2009)

ليس غريباً ألا يكون أي عربي مرشح لمثل هذا المنصب ....
البارحة تابعت المقابلة التي تمت معها في قناة dubai one وكانت تقول أن هناك الكثير من الدول العربية التي تنتظر أن تتعاون مع هذه الوكالة ...بسبب امتلاكها جزءاً هاماً من المصادر الطبيعية ...


----------

